# Post something you are proud of doing.



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

So to cheer people up I want you to post something that you personally did  that made you proud of yourself. Doesn't have to be recent.

I'll start:

When I was a sophomore in Highschool a teacher had a seizure and I was the only one who had the presence of my mind to hold her head and call the cops. Keeping my cool in that situation and others like it has proven to me that I can deal with adversity, no matter how unexpected.

Go.

EDIT
Oh and no self deprecating. Don't say shit like, "I've done nothing worth being proud of." You have. Everyone's felt happy for something they've accomplished and I just want you to remember and cherish that feeling. Also it doesn't have to be a hero story either. It can be small, just as long as it makes you proud.


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Um. I can't think of anything I've done akin to yours, Browder.

Something that I'm proud of doing, though, happened earlier today. I was paintballing with my friends, and a guy from a decent tram played a few rounds with us. I got him out one round with a perfect shot, and I still feel happy about it.

Wow this sounds shallow.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

I ate food from all the food groups today.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Living another day, though right now it's hard to differentiate between pride and disappointment.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wow this sounds shallow.


No it's fine. You don't have to sound like a hero just a genuine moment when you felt good about yourself.



SirRob said:


> I ate food from all the food groups today.


You can do better.


----------



## Bando (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> No it's fine. You don't have to sound like a hero just a genuine moment when you felt good about yourself.



Alright, then my little story totally qualifies, since I'm still happy about that. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

I, uh, took out the trash?


----------



## Conker (Apr 25, 2010)

Currently working on a short story for one of my classes. If things go well, I'm turning it into my sr. thesis.

That's all I can think of. I don't do many things that install pride.


----------



## Vintage (Apr 25, 2010)

won a whole bunch of game tickets and then gave them to some random little girl at the mall of america arcade

it is my only notable accomplishment *_*


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Conker said:


> Currently working on a short story for one of my classes. If things go well, I'm turning it into my sr. thesis.
> 
> That's all I can think of. *I don't do many things that install pride.*



Editing the OP just because I don't want that mentality in this thread.


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 25, 2010)

Losing 25 pounds in the past 5-6 months. Nothing much else, really.

Um...beating Mass Effect 2 in one, very long, sitting with everyone surviving and all loyalty missions complete? (Christ...that makes my life look sad!)


----------



## Conker (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Editing the OP just because I don't want that mentality in this thread.


Ha. Not doing many things that install pride doesn't mean I never do anything of remote value.

I'm sure that when I'm done with this current paper I'm working on, I'll feel pride and shit. Right now, just frustration, but that'll pass.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Nothing I've done has made me proud, just less disappointed.

I was forcibly entered in the state art show that I won't win anything in, same with the congressional.

Whoop de fucking do.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Nothing I've done has made me proud, just less disappointed.
> 
> I was forcibly entered in the state art show that I won't win anything in, same with the congressional.
> 
> Whoop de fucking do.



Hey! Sadmod! Read the edit! The forum is to depressing right now for this. You can do better.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey! Sadmod! Read the edit! The forum is to depressing right now for this. You can do better.



I was here before the edit.  You chose not to pay attention.

There is nothing that I can say I've been proud of enough to have a lasting feeling of that pride.  Nothing.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I was here before the edit.  You chose not to pay attention.
> 
> There is nothing that I can say I've been proud of enough to have a lasting feeling of that pride.  Nothing.


You idiot. You're superior to me in everything I have a passion for. How do you think that makes me feel?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You idiot. You're superior to me in everything I have a passion for. How do you think that makes me feel?



Better than I do after reading this, I assume.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I was here before the edit.  You chose not to pay attention.
> 
> There is nothing that I can say I've been proud of enough to have a lasting feeling of that pride.  Nothing.



Fine. Then I'll do it for you. 

You're a revered artist on FA who's the source of inspiration for at least two little girls in Canada (Irre's kids), and probably thousands of other people. You make someone's day a little bit brighter when you post and you're not emo-ing, and as you've already mentioned you've managed to survive bumble-fuck Minnesota.

Not to mention you've found Catte. Finding someone who cares about you is always something to be proud of.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 25, 2010)

Umm. Writing award and had some of my art presented? Idk, that was when I was a little kid and wasn't so boring. XD

It was only good by kid standards.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fine. Then I'll do it for you.
> 
> You're a revered artist on FA who's the source of inspiration for at least two little girls in Canada (Irre's kids), and probably thousands of other people. You make someone's day a little bit brighter when you post and you're not emo-ing, and as you've already mentioned you've managed to survive bumble-fuck Minnesota.
> 
> Not to mention you've found Catte. Finding someone who cares about you is always something to be proud of.



I don't know anything about his kids.  I act the same all the time, it's just more apparent when my information is absent.  Surviving Minnesota isn't hard as long as you have a heavy coat for the winter.

I found someone who's still many miles away.  It's hard.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> So to cheer people up I want you to post something that you personally did  that made you proud of yourself. Doesn't have to be recent.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> When I was a sophomore in Highschool a teacher had a seizure and I was the only one who had the presence of my mind to hold her head and call the cops. Keeping my cool in that situation and others like it has proven to me that I can deal with adversity, no matter how unexpected.



that happened to me in middle school
only i didnt hold her head, the other teacher was holding her head

how does this story end on your side of things


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 25, 2010)

I swallowed my pride and ate my mother's meat loaf.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Better than I do after reading this, I assume.


Ratte. You are an amazing person. You are greatly loved and respected here. Your art is stunning; you don't need awards to prove that. You even have someone who really loves you and cares about you. Please, don't act like this, because you have a lot more going for you than I do.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ratte. You are an amazing person. You are greatly loved and respected here. Your art is stunning; you don't need awards to prove that. You even have someone who really loves you and cares about you. Please, don't act like this, because you have a lot more going for you than I do.


 
^This.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> how does this story end on your side of things



She got better, and was teaching again in two days.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ratte. You are an amazing person. You are greatly loved and respected here. Your art is stunning; you don't need awards to prove that. You even have someone who really loves you and cares about you. Please, don't act like this, because you have a lot more going for you than I do.



I appreciate the concern.  I'm trying to get better by myself.

If there will ever be something personal for me to be proud of, it will be mustering up the courage to get re-prescribed and stay on it...and also find the money for said prescription.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 25, 2010)

Pride is a sin.


But no seriously I can't think of anything. Not that it bothers me; I certainly have no lack of self-confidence. But the fact of the matter is I have never been put in a situation where I had the opportunity to act in such a way as to make me "proud." There are little things, trivial details about my life I am generally pleased wish, but nothing big enough to warrant any kind of pride. That takes something else entirely.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 25, 2010)

the anti-emo thread turned emo

what a surprise


That said I haven't really done anything that made me feel proud of myself. I've been doing well on taking all my medications lately which feels kind of good I guess. (Normally I forget at least 3 of them :V). It's not a matter of hating myself or anything, I just never really step out of the box.

The closest would probably be when I entered the spelling bee in the first grade. I guess I was proud of myself for entering, so was my mom.

Until I got the first word wrong because of stage fright, off is not spelled fof.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Holsety said:


> the anti-emo thread turned emo
> 
> 
> what a surprise



I know and it's pissing me off. I make a virgin thread and causes general unhappiness and I make a thread for people to feel better and it _still_ makes people bawwww. Goddamit.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I know and it's pissing me off. I make a virgin thread and causes general unhappiness and I make a thread for people to feel better and it _still_ makes people bawwww. Goddamit.


They're furries.


What you should have done is made a topic solely for flaming each other, because then they would have been "fuck you Im not a loser"

or maybe not


----------



## Nargle (Apr 25, 2010)

I cleaned my whole apartment today, it was nice =3 I'm proud of the progress Basil has made with his separation anxiety, and I feel as though my training is actually working. Which is really something to be proud of because SA is probably the most difficult behavioral problem in dogs to manage. I'm also pretty proud of where I'm at in terms of my artwork. I haven't posted any online in ages, but the stuff I'm doing in school is getting pretty nice I supposes =3 

Is that non-emo enough for you? XD


----------



## Plantar (Apr 25, 2010)

I am a certified dive master. I used to scuba dive to depths lower than 60 feet underwater, yay... Until I started getting panic attacks and hyperventilation underwater. D:


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

we got a kitten


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

Moving out.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't want to cause flickering parties and bumper carties but I will say it, I have no experience of doing something well enough or being successful enough, my life is miserable and unsuccessful, filled with either no luck or bad luck. I did some things that made me happier, though.

I fixed the hilt of my RDND sword today, after I figured I can't let it stay broken.
I found how to change computers with the Zune software after a month of problems with it.
I created a gun replica made by a pocketknife and a laser pointer, and I even made iron sights for it.

But hey, I'm no speciality anywhere, until somebody else finds my eyes I will be blind.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 25, 2010)

i cleaned my horribly messy room yesterday
i have won a ddr tournament
i have lost 36 pounds in the last 2 months

cant think of anything else ATM but im pretty goddamn happy about my life right now


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico


----------



## Wreth (Apr 25, 2010)

Being one of the good guys.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

I am quite proud of having discovered by myself the way Freud increased *Alice in Wonderland*'s popularity.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

What a sweet thread, Browdarr. :3

There was a little Jack Russell running about in traffic, so I ran and took her home. Her owners were nice.

And I feel proud when I actually finish a story or picture. It doesn't matter what people think: I made something appear from nothing and can see my ideas and characters on paper/text.


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

I killed a squirrel with a rock once.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> I killed a squirrel with a rock once.



wow good job those things are fast :3

my proudest moment i can think of is doing my first backflip on the ground i still feel awsome about it and i try to get atleast one in every day now :3


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

I slept last night.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I slept last night.


 

So did I...

Anyway, have you been unable to sleep lately?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I slept last night.



luck i didnt cause i crushed up three oxy and ate them. my friends all fell asleep i sat shivering in my bed but i couldn't feel a thing, but i think its the last time i do that shit


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

i <3 Oxys. it makes me so social.... against my own will.
I don't know that they are much good for anything else tho


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Not losing my temper with customers or their screaming kids at work and keeping my cool better than some of my coworkers, which is why I tend to get stuck with less-than-fun tasks like helping out people with cerebral palsy or who are really fucking old and confused and need help in the store.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> So did I...
> 
> Anyway, have you been unable to sleep lately?



Mild insomnia.  I don't sleep much.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 25, 2010)

When I was 16 I was still part of the church.  That church sent a team down to our sister church on the island of St Vincent and I was the youngest to go.  I helped to pour the cement on the second level of the church there by chain gang, learned how to grout and install doors, taught sewing as a trade, worked in the nursery school (especially with a 3 year old deaf girl who insisted on snuggling into my arms), and every morning I got up at 6 am to help a hired, paid neighbour to make breakfast for 30 people with a toaster that overheated with every pop *L*.  Those were my greatest personal achievements...done in two weeks *G*

My greatest physical achievement though, was summeting a volcano (La Soufriere) while I was there.  There was nothing more glorious then standing at the summit on the lip of the volcanic crater and looking down towards the ocean.  Awesome ^_^


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Mild insomnia. I don't sleep much.


 
That hurts. 
How does it feel having to wait until 12:00 PM and realizing you still are not tired enough?
I hope you can sleep better and without having to resort to any medicine.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> That hurts.
> How does it feel having to wait until 12:00 PM and realizing you still are not tired enough?
> I hope you can sleep better and without having to resort to any medicine.



Why would I sleep at noon?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Why would I sleep at noon?



lol time fail and i dont sleep good either. i have to lay down for hours till i can sleep it realy pisses me off. but this is a happy thread so :grin:


----------



## Shaui (Apr 25, 2010)

Studying for finals you foo's


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Why would I sleep at noon?


 
12:00 *P*M not 12:00 M.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> 12:00 *P*M not 12:00 M.



dude 12:00 AM is midnight 12:00 PM is noon


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

I avoided in the past a typical jewish annivarsary of males that reach 13 years. People then called me atheist and nazi.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> dude 12:00 AM is midnight 12:00 PM is noon


 

Correcting people is totally okay!

I do it all the time.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I avoided in the past a typical jewish annivarsary of males that reach 13 years. People then called me atheist and nazi.



I'm intrigued, and afraid.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Correcting people is totally okay!
> 
> I do it all the time.



i get corrected all the time so i thought i would try it for once :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm intrigued, and afraid.



Why so?

It's just a typical anniversarry that even secular male jews do. The catch is, that I will pay for reading the bible for three hours and wait for shitty food and crap taste candy to fall from the sky. And I will have a phrase from the bible telling something about myself. So, no! I avoided that, and instead went to Romania in a track to the mountains. Fun times, I drank my first beer then.

People still think I am atheist and shit. I am no atheist or nothing, I am a jew, and I proudly believe in god as long as I can see him and have the abillity to dry hump him. Implying that god has a penis. Implying that god doesn't exist without not believing him.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why so?
> 
> It's just a typical anniversarry that even secular male jews do. The catch is, that I will pay for reading the bible for three hours and wait for shitty food and crap taste candy to fall from the sky. And I will have a phrase from the bible telling something about myself. So, no! I avoided that, and instead went to Romania in a track to the mountains. Fun times, I drank my first beer then.
> 
> People still think I am atheist and shit. I am no atheist or nothing, I am a jew, and I proudly believe in god as long as I can see him and have the abillity to dry hump him. *Implying that god has a penis.* Implying that god doesn't exist without not believing him.



I wonder what it's like when God cockslaps someone.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I wonder what it's like when God cockslaps someone.



dont ask questions to things you may not like the answer to.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I wonder what it's like when God cockslaps someone.


That's a Tsunami.

He cockslaps the water to have fun and refreshen his dick then a gigantic faggot wave comes and weeps all the gay shops in Tel Aviv.



Rachrix said:


> dont ask questions to things you may not like the answer to.


And if I said I am god?


I am not, but eye is the strongest.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Scoring grades over 9.0 in philosophy.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That's a Tsunami.
> 
> He cockslaps the water to have fun and refreshen his dick then a gigantic faggot wave comes and weeps all the gay shops in Tel Aviv.



Can I buy some pot from you, dude?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can I buy some pot from you, dude?


I am not drugged
I am saying the truth

This is also how he opened the red sea to moses.

Dickslap and voila!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am not drugged
> I am saying the truth
> 
> This is also how he opened the red sea to moses.
> ...



*BEHOLD THE POWER OF DICK.*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *BEHOLD THE POWER OF DICK.*



Cock!

Use the cock!

inb4 infractionism about thread derailism


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *BEHOLD THE POWER OF DICK.*



one of my fav lines of all time :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Cock!
> 
> Use the cock!
> 
> inb4 infractionism about thread derailism



I don't have a cock, can I substitute this frozen banana? ;;


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

Thread about being proud is now about dick.


I'm proud of my e-penis.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't have a cock, can I substitute this frozen banana? ;;



only if you eat it very slowly :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't have a cock, can I substitute this frozen banana? ;;



Yes but only if you insert it into a guy's mouth while he is asleep.



szopaw said:


> Thread about being proud is now about dick.
> 
> 
> I'm proud of my e-penis.


What have I done

The Penis (Eek!)


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> only if you eat it very slowly :3



It's cold. I don't want to eat it fast. Plus it's covered in chocolate.



CynicalCirno said:


> Yes but only if you insert it into a guy's  mouth while he is asleep.



Yours, I presume?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

God, more jokes that reffer indirectly to gay pride. Creative...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's cold. I don't want to eat it fast. Plus it's covered in chocolate.



as good as that sound ill still enjoy it alot more if you eat it :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yours, I presume?


Only if it arouses you :3



Martino Zorrilla said:


> God, more jokes that reffer indirectly to gay pride. Creative...



I would say (Intense insult to the wall, no offense or anything towards gay)


Spoiler



YOU ARE A GIGANTIC FAGGOT



but I'm too nice.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I would say (Intense insult to the wall, no offense or anything towards gay)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
*Really demoniacal fox face*

I hope that wasn't directed towards me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> *Really demoniacal fox face*
> 
> I hope that wasn't directed towards me.



It wasn't.

I am aiming at not getting any more infractionism or warningism or I hate faggotism.


I am just qouting a funny GIF I found on /b/


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Only if it arouses you :3



Sticking frozen fruit on a stick into the mouths of sleeping people isn't exactly at the top of my kinks list, but I appreciate the thought. :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

I have another one!

I am proud of working so hard (12 hour days sure are fun...) and enduring cuts all over my hands; thus being able to buy video games/clothes for myself pretty much when I want them.

-wears clothes and plays video games-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have another one!
> 
> I am proud of working so hard (12 hour days sure are fun...) and enduring cuts all over my hands; thus being able to buy video games/clothes for myself pretty much when I want them.
> 
> -wears clothes and plays video games-



*insert sleazy joke about that dress looking better on the floor here*

But seriously, 12 hour days sound brutal. Holy shit. :[


----------



## Rainami (Apr 25, 2010)

I developed and implemented an algorithm for a spam-resistant internet poll program, written in PHP.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *insert sleazy joke about that dress looking better on the floor here*
> 
> But seriously, 12 hour days sound brutal. Holy shit. :[



Hurr murr. ~
I don't own any dresses. I'm too manly and tall. D:

Yeah, it's haarrddd.
 But it's not all the time and it's for the family and we don't have any other staff to fill in for me. It's not like working for a huge supermaket chain who have hundreds of employees...

_Work it
Harder
Make it
Better
Do it
Faster
Makes us
Stronger! -raves-_


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have another one!
> 
> I am proud of working so hard (12 hour days sure are fun...) and enduring cuts all over my hands; thus being able to buy video games/clothes for myself pretty much when I want them.
> 
> -wears clothes and plays video games-



You work so hard?

Try to promote memes for 12 hours with massive hordes of newfags such as anonymouses that never visited 4chan and people that look at my sign and say 'What is The Game?'. Through the fangirls and weaboos we must, and tonight, we will dine at a sushi bar.

Weaboo saying:
'I love japan even though I have never been into the FUCKING country before'


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hurr murr. ~
> I don't own any dresses. I'm too manly and tall. D:
> 
> Yeah, it's haarrddd.
> ...



Daft Punk, murr~

It at least sounds like fulfilling work, though, if it's for your family. More than a lot of people can say about their work. :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sticking frozen fruit on a stick into the mouths of sleeping people isn't exactly at the top of my kinks list, but I appreciate the thought. :V



Happy you love it :V <3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Try to promote memes for 12 hours with massive hordes of newfags such as anonymouses that never visited 4chan and people that look at my sign and say 'What is The Game?'. Through the fangirls and weaboos we must, and tonight, we will dine at a sushi bar.



You poor, brave man.
I had no idea! -swoons-



BlueberriHusky said:


> Daft Punk, murr~
> 
> It at least sounds like fulfilling work, though, if it's for your family. More than a lot of people can say about their work. :/



Yeah, thanks. It can be hard sometimes, though, because I worry that if I leave things might fall apart. -torn-

Umm.

I am also proud of getting all 120 stars on Mario 64!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You poor, brave man.
> I had no idea! -swoons-
> 
> 
> ...



That also means I can survive your TF2 yaoi blabber fangirl talk 

Is work hard? What are you working at?

Mario 64? PFFFFT!
Go play Super Mario O RPG!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs6Ze8JJUHU


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, thanks. It can be hard sometimes, though, because I worry that if I leave things might fall apart. -torn-



Well what do you really _want_ to go out and do?



Harebelle said:


> I am also proud of getting all 120 stars on Mario 64!



Which version? Original? FFFFFFFFFFF YES.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Insulting this thread.


Oh yeah, I have yet to do that...


THIS THREAD SUCKS.

There, now i'm proud of myself.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Well what do you really _want_ to go out and do?



Put my diploma in Animal Management to use. :3



BlueberriHusky said:


> Which version? Original? FFFFFFFFFFF YES.



YES.

"Hi Mario! Well done for completing the game! Have 100 lives and a new jump! Too bad there's NOTHING LEFT TO DO."

NO. 
D:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> YES.
> 
> "Hi Mario! Well done for completing the game! Have 100 lives and a new jump! Too bad there's NOTHING LEFT TO DO."
> 
> ...



Kidnap Toad and rape him. Once in every damn level and room of the castle.

Hate that mushroom. >:I


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I am also proud of getting all 120 stars on Mario 64!



nice i forgot to mention that i am very proud of beating every side scrolling mario game i know of in one day! the list is as fallowed

super mario bros
super mario bros 2
super mario bros 3
super mario bros the lost levels(By far the hardest one)
super mario world


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> nice i forgot to mention that i am very proud of beating every side scrolling mario game i know of in one day! the list is as fallowed
> 
> super mario bros
> super mario bros 2
> ...



Haha, what a faget.

:I

No, I'm kidding, well done.
I bought 2 for the Wii and just die repeatedly. 
Screw that crap.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

I held a temp job at an insurance company and did a good enough job that my boss wanted to hire me back if there was an opening.

Nobody would believe me when I said I was 18, they all thought I was like 26. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No, I'm kidding, well done.
> I bought 2 for the Wii and just die repeatedly.
> Screw that crap.



You mean you weren't an-heroing? D;



Heckler & Koch said:


> I held a temp job at an insurance  company and did a good enough job that my boss wanted to hire me back if  there was an opening.
> 
> Nobody would believe me when I said I was 18, they all thought I was  like 26. :V



Why, are you all bald with a mustache or something? :[


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Haha, what a faget.
> 
> :I
> 
> ...



i am the mario mastah! i beat the first super mario bros 6 times in one day during  school :3 i love vertualNES it does not get blocked at my school.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You mean you weren't an-heroing? D;
> 
> 
> 
> Why, are you all bald with a mustache or something? :[


Yes, yes I am. DON'T FURSECUTE MEEEEEEEEEE :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes I am. DON'T FURSECUTE MEEEEEEEEEE :V



You have no fur, baldy, I can't FURsecute you. :V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You have no fur, baldy, I can't FURsecute you. :V



i think thats why he is a furry. he wishes he had hair


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 25, 2010)

The proudest thing I've had is when I got a perfect score in my Australian Defence Force Attitude test, so now I can be whatever I want in the Army, Air Force and Navy. :/


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You have no fur, baldy, I can't FURsecute you. :V


YES I DO MY INNER ANIMAL DOEZ BAAAAWWWWW!!!1

but srsly I have no idea why they thought I was that old. I don't even look that old.


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

I made cookies for my friends and everyone was happy. That made me feel proud.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES I DO MY INNER ANIMAL DOEZ BAAAAWWWWW!!!1
> 
> but srsly I have no idea why they thought I was that old. I don't even look that old.



I don't believe you.



Faris said:


> I made cookies for my friends and everyone was  happy. That made me feel proud.



Aww. :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. :3


But it's true and I have proof.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it's true and I have proof.



Present proof. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

Went home to a girls place she ended up setting a housefire because of her cooking, I had to break her  apartment door down (from the inside) because the latch was stuck  and I still managed to get laid. Her and I are friends now. (It is light and such)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Present proof. :V


No I am not posting a pic of myself here >=[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I am not posting a pic of myself here >=[



Then I don't believe you. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES I DO MY INNER ANIMAL DOEZ BAAAAWWWWW!!!1
> 
> but srsly I have no idea why they thought I was that old. I don't even look that old.


 
Everybody thinks I'm old too (becuase of my moustache). I'm just around 16 and everybody says to mom "How's your son doing in college?". I once got a beer served for God's sake!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Then I don't believe you. :V


I also don't have a good pic of myself saved anywhere :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also don't have a good pic of myself saved anywhere :V



Uh-huh. :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Uh-huh. :V



Have some decency, he probably has some horrible birth defect and doesn't want to show it :V


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also don't have a good pic of myself saved anywhere :V



I'm sure there's at least one person on the forums that has your picture saved.


and printed out as a poster on their bedroom wall.


with stains all over it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Have some decency, he probably has some horrible birth defect and doesn't want to show it :V



You mean that growth down th--oh that's the penis?

Sure, sure.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Uh-huh. :V


I can use my facebook/skype pic but you can't see my hair in it :V


SnowFox said:


> I'm sure there's at least one person on the forums that has your picture saved.
> 
> 
> and printed out as a poster on their bedroom wall.
> ...


Thanks for that wonderful image...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can use my facebook/skype pic but you can't see my hair in it :V



The hair you don't have? :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> The hair you don't have? :V


I have long hair =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have long hair =[



No. =[


----------



## Tycho (Apr 25, 2010)

I eated all my vegetebebables


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No. =[


Do you want me to take a pic? I need a new lolbook pic anyways >=[


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You mean that growth down th--oh that's the penis?
> 
> Sure, sure.



That joke was bad, and you're a horrible person :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys, whaddid I miss?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you want me to take a pic? I need a  new lolbook pic anyways >=[



It would save me the trouble of stalking you and put my theory about your middle-aged-man looks to rest, I guess.



szopaw said:


> That joke was bad, and you're a horrible person :V



Secretly, you like it a little. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It would save me the trouble of stalking you and put my theory about your middle-aged-man looks to rest, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Secretly, you like it a little. :V


Kay I'll go take one brb


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kay I'll go take one brb



Make sure we can't tell it's a toupee.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Getting into a "public Ivy" school.  I've known people with way better grades and extracurriculars out the ass who didn't get in to the school I did, and it kindof amazes me how I did it.  I think it was my kickass essay (which I'm also stupid proud of) that did it.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Secretly, you like it a little. :V



I'm clumsily hitting on you, aren't I? :V

I blame the alcohol.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'm clumsily hitting on you, aren't I? :V
> 
> I blame the alcohol.



I blame H&K.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> So to cheer people up I want you to post something that you personally did  that made you proud of yourself. Doesn't have to be recent.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...



so this is the "feel good" thread?  (good job btw ^^)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm posting it in the mugshot thread.

BONUS: one of my dogs is in it :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I blame H&K.



Nah, he's innocent. And hairless.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Nah, he's innocent. And hairless.



Okay. I blame you. Drunken sleaze. >:V

I'll consider forgiving you if it's good vodka and you share some.


----------



## Viva (Apr 25, 2010)

I won first place in the talent show for playing Clair De Lune :3.  And I'm pretty much proud of everything else piano related that I do.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Okay. I blame you. Drunken sleaze. >:V
> 
> I'll consider forgiving you if it's good vodka and you share some.



No, it's just good beer. But I can bring good vodka if you invite me home. You have to, it's kinda like vampires, I can't come in uninvited.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm real proud of my car, of driving her, fixing her, showing her off, owning her, everything about her I'm proud of, other than the radio and rickety front end


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 25, 2010)

I made Eagle Scout after 12 years of scouting.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> No, it's just good beer. But I can bring good vodka if you invite me home. You have to, it's kinda like vampires, I can't come in uninvited.



Does sunlight burn you, too? We'd better close the blinds for privacy to keep you from catching fire.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Blue I want an apology for you calling me a balding 26 year old. :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Does sunlight burn you, too? We'd better close the blinds for privacy to keep you from catching fire.



Actually, it damn straight does. I went for a walk today, and it all was like "GRAAHH, STUPID SUN GO AWAY". I want it to be cloudy all year round. Maybe I'll move to england :V


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 25, 2010)

I became friends with an autistic person IRL.  As far as I know, I'm his only friend.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow this thread took of while I was away. Mostly because of derailment but whatever it's FAF and derailment adds to the fun. 

I'm proud that I'm able to be a good older brother to my sister even though I no longer live with her when the occasion arises. I'm proud that she chooses to call _me _ in particular when shit goes down. And I'm proud of the life that she's making for herself on her own.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2010)

Nothing comes to mind, so I'm using this as an excuse to bolster my post count.


----------



## Browder (Apr 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Nothing comes to mind, so I'm using this as an excuse to bolster my post count.



Wow, you're cheery.

Seriously guys, stop. Thread derailment is fine, whatever, but making your pity party public isn't.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 25, 2010)

@topic: Moderating wisely, despite my doubts and occasional mistakes.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Not being yelled at for a change in the threads I post in

Edit: And buying my own laptop


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 25, 2010)

NOTHING I HATE MYSELF

Just kidding, I'm proud that I have a job, and am not a useless couch potato like most of the clowns I went to high school with.


----------



## Vintage (Apr 25, 2010)

what a day

got a 95 on my pornography exam


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Vintage said:


> what a day
> 
> got a 95 on my pornography exam



there is a exam


----------



## Lobar (Apr 25, 2010)

I turned ~40 feet of 14ga galvanized steel wire into this.  I made that back in high school, found it in my stuff recently, and said, "Oh that's right, I _made_ this, awesome."


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> there is a exam



On a Sunday, too.

Seriously, an understanding of anatomy should be required of all porn artists.  At least then, those who draw bad anatomy might have good reasons for doing so.

*Remembers the vertical vagina rant.*

Edit: 





Lobar said:


> I turned ~40 feet of 14ga galvanized steel wire into this.  I made that back in high school, found it in my stuff recently, and said, "Oh that's right, I _made_ this, awesome."


  That is indeed awesome.  How long did it take you to make?


----------



## MAC10 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm proud of upholding the oath I made to my sister when she was born. It was that I would protect her with my life, even if that meant losing my own life in the process. I'm am proud of the fact that my sister can look to me for safty and protection.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> I'm proud of upholding the oath I made to my sister when she was born. It was that I would protect her with my life, even if that meant losing my own life in the process. I'm am proud of the fact that my sister can look to me for safty and protection.


And how many times have you risked yourself for her?


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I turned ~40 feet of 14ga galvanized steel wire into this.  I made that back in high school, found it in my stuff recently, and said, "Oh that's right, I _made_ this, awesome."



Holy shit that is amazing.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I turned ~40 feet of 14ga galvanized steel wire into this.  I made that back in high school, found it in my stuff recently, and said, "Oh that's right, I _made_ this, awesome."



epic chain mill cube


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I turned ~40 feet of 14ga galvanized steel wire into this.  I made that back in high school, found it in my stuff recently, and said, "Oh that's right, I _made_ this, awesome."



Looks cool but has no use.
You shoud have created a scythe instead of a metal bal- cube.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I turned ~40 feet of 14ga galvanized steel wire into this.  I made that back in high school, found it in my stuff recently, and said, "Oh that's right, I _made_ this, awesome."



That is a really cool paperweight


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 26, 2010)

You know, now that I think about it, there was this one thing I did that I was pretty pleased about. It was a senior prank for high school. All the previous "pranks" that had been done the entire time I was at that school consisted of mindless vandalism. Spraypainting classrooms, drilling holes in door locks, spraying water in lockers--shit like that. So for _my_ senior year, I got together with two of my friends and we decided to do a real prank. 

Long story short I built three 9.5 foot tall black obelisks (friend's father helped with the top) and cemented them into the ground in various places around the campus. 

Unfortunately, the ground was super wet so the cement did not cure. As a result they did not last as long as we had hoped against the tide of destructive teenagers. In any event, the faculty loved them and the principal wanted to them to be signed by the "Class of '09" so that was pretty cool. 

A few days later though someone else did a "prank" and cut down the big tree in the middle of our courtyard. It was a nice tree. Those guys were jerks. Can't help but feel a little bit responsible for that one.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

I won 3rd place in a literary competition once. But then I got depressed and threw away the medal.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

I piss off other users here though I dunno if I should be proud of that fact.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

I've racked up over 9000 hours on FAF.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Well this is my 6,528 post


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 26, 2010)

well you just kinda beat everybody out with your opening story.

but i guess today i befriended a dog. other people wouldve kicked him for being in their yard. i just sat down and talked to him.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well this is my 6,528 post


I hit 10k and then reset my postcount, beat that.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've racked up over 9000 hours on FAF.



[yt]SiMHTK15Pik[/yt] :grin:


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> I hit 10k and then reset my postcount, beat that.


I had 200 views on a crappy pic of myself on my old account though that kinda creeped me out D:


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I had 200 views on a crappy pic of myself on my old account though that kinda creeped me out D:


that is kinda weird D:


----------



## Ratte (Apr 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> I won 3rd place in a literary competition once. But then I got depressed and threw away the medal.



Did you post about burning peanut butter once?

You should post about you burning peanut butter once.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> that is kinda weird D:


 
I can see if I had 15 or so since a few of my friends wanted a pic but how did I go over 100 is beyond me >.>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

I have plenty of things to be proud of, but I'm too much of a little bitch to think anything I do matters... :|


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay... I'll do this for real. Most of the things I'm proud of are art related or videogame related. Now, I know videogames are nothing to be proud of, but I spend a heck of a lot of time on them. Not gonna bother mentioning those though, because I'm sure no one cares.

I'm proud of most of the stuff I have on my FA and dA pages. I put a lot of love in those full body pictures. I'm proud of the few pages of my comic that I have on dA. I really want to continue that, but there are so many other things I have to take care of, it doesn't get the time it deserves. Also, there was this one drawing I did of a hallway in my highschool during senior year. It got lots of positive comments from people around the school, and my teacher kept it. That was a good year for me in general.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Did you post about burning peanut butter once?
> 
> You should post about you burning peanut butter once.


Such a great accomplishment


Turning point of my life right there


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 26, 2010)

^  Aww..don't feel too bad about that.  I set butter on fire in the microwave once.

trufax.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> ^ Aww..don't feel too bad about that. I set butter on fire in the microwave once.
> 
> trufax.


 
Being a little dumbass when I was 5 I stuck a poptart in a microwave with the foil wrapper on and nearly blew it up :3


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Being a little dumbass when I was 5 I stuck a poptart in a microwave with the foil wrapper on and nearly blew it up :3



Yeah...that's how I set the butter on fire.  I was trying to defrost it with the foil still on it, because I wasn't thinking straight.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Yeah...that's how I set the butter on fire. I was trying to defrost it with the foil still on it, because I wasn't thinking straight.


 
Lol I did plenty of stupid things when I was younger...ahh the good times


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Yeah...that's how I set the butter on fire.  I was trying to defrost it with the foil still on it, because I wasn't thinking straight.


I stuck a CD in the microwave for the lulz... It sparkled more than Twilight...


----------



## Conker (Apr 26, 2010)

Done with this motherfucking paper. Nine pages on _Tom Jones_. Awesome stuff :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2010)

I found my 128 GB flashstick.


----------



## Bir (Apr 26, 2010)

I made my first and only relationship last for four years. And, it's still going.

I make my own stuff, and I love what I make.

I lost 30 lbs, and fixed my bottom lip. 

I cut my own hair, and it turned out awesome.

I can play the piano, and I can't read music.

xD

I'm pretty happy with myself.

Go meee.

/end ego


----------



## Jelly (Apr 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> I can play the piano, and I can't read music.



but, thats-
i-
what.

Anyways, yeah, go you. :3

i like this thread


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 26, 2010)

Training over 500 people in how to save lives.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

I was playing DDO.

We were in Devil's Assault on hard.

That quest is a bitch.

My entire party wiped except for me.

I kited the third wave for over thirty minutes before I managed to kill them all.

Pretty good for a wizard with no sp.

And then the boss came in and killed me with one spell.

I was shaking after that fight.

Sadly, no screenshots.


Oh, and I made a failed cardboard chair.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2010)

I found my favorite Osu! song.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 26, 2010)

I left my bedroom cave over the weekend for my first furmeet. It's the first social interaction with strangers my own age that I've had since I graduated highschool. What's more is that I had a great time, made a few IRL friends, and plan to go back for the next one. :3


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 26, 2010)

I am proud of nothing I have done. I am a failure.
/attentionwhoring

No, but seriously, I have nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I am proud of nothing I have done. I am a failure.
> /attentionwhoring
> 
> No, but seriously, I have nothing to be proud of.



we agreed on no bawwing


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2010)

I knocked a disgruntled hambeast flat on its sun-blocking ass with a single blow. Victory belongs to the fit!


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 26, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> we agreed on no bawwing


Who says I'm bawwing? I don't give a flying fuck.

PRIDE IS A SIN!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> PRIDE IS A SIN!


 God wants us to hate ourselves and each other!


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 26, 2010)

Baked sourdough bread. 

Got a perfect crust, nice volume and the right amount of air bubbles.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 26, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Baked sourdough bread.
> 
> Got a perfect crust, nice volume and the right amount of air bubbles.


Sourdough bread is the best.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Sourdough bread is the best.


 If not the best, it's right up there with naan.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

Being a /b/tard.
I am proud of that.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 26, 2010)

Nothing quite that awesome, but I was pretty damn proud of myself for buying my own car.

It's nothing special, but it sure runs great. I maintain it, insure it, and so on.

Plus, I'm one of the only ones in my group of friends to own a vehicle. So I feel special.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Being a /b/tard.
> I am proud of that.



/v/irgin here.
I'm not overly proud, though.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 26, 2010)

I build cars.  Every time I finish one, I feel a little sense of pride in knowing that I helped put it together



Ratte said:


> I don't know anything about his kids.  I act the same all the time, it's just more apparent when my information is absent.  Surviving Minnesota isn't hard as long as you have a heavy coat for the winter.
> 
> I found someone who's still many miles away.  It's hard.


arf?  You're from MN?  Sorry for being a noob, but that's pretty cool.

and I feel you on the long-distance thing.  I'm in the same boat.  It's hard, but you work at it with them and before long, you'll be together.  In a sense though, you are always together in heart and spirit.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 26, 2010)

Now that I was justified by FAF, I feel pretty proud of peeing in that pickup truck's gastank.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> /v/irgin here.
> I'm not overly proud, though.



lol i can help with that :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 26, 2010)

I practice humility.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 26, 2010)

HURR
Being arachnophobic but still taking spiders outside.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 26, 2010)

Jelly said:


> HURR
> Being arachnophobic but still taking spiders outside.



Hey, me too.


----------



## ZrazorRozenstrauch (Apr 26, 2010)

No one in the world has anything to be proud of except for this one guy I know.  Maybe you've heard of him.

His name is Jesus Christ.

And he single-handedly apprehended the Unabomber.


----------



## Leon (Apr 26, 2010)

completely going against OP and saying there's nothing I'm proud of. :3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

leon said:


> completely going against OP and saying there's nothing I'm proud of. :3



you should be proud of more things i am so proud of doing something as stupid as a backflip


----------



## Pharax (Apr 26, 2010)

raced against Jasey Jay Anderson at the Canadian Nationals. i didn't get to race him personally, but we were in the same pool, and i got him to sign my helmet


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 27, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I took a group of mentally slow people to the sealife centre and helped them enjoy themselves. The person I was guiding around burst into tears in the 4D cinema, so I had to try to cheer her up. It felt nice to help other people, so I guess I'm proud of that.

:3


----------



## Tibba (Apr 27, 2010)

During my Sophmore year of high school, some friends of mine who sat behind me used to poke, prod, and tickle me in class so I'd jump or giggle and get yelled at for being disruptive.  I ended up not being able to get into AP Bio because of it.

Soooo, I sat behind one of the kids in History class.  I used to snap elastic bands against his neck and back so he'd jump up and get yelled at for being disruptive.  He ended up not being able to get into AP Modern Europe because of it.  I felt pretty damn proud and accomplished.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I practice humility.



Sure you are.



leon said:


> completely going against OP and saying there's nothing I'm proud of. :3



You're proud of that, eh?



Tibba said:


> During my Sophmore year of high school, some friends of mine who sat behind me used to poke, prod, and tickle me in class so I'd jump or giggle and get yelled at for being disruptive.  I ended up not being able to get into AP Bio because of it.
> 
> Soooo, I sat behind one of the kids in History class.  I used to snap elastic bands against his neck and back so he'd jump up and get yelled at for being disruptive.  He ended up not being able to get into AP Modern Europe because of it.  I felt pretty damn proud and accomplished.



You guys had a lot of AP classes.

We had Biology and Calculus.

Calculus was fun.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 27, 2010)

I managed to make my friend climb a tree, then I sticked a branch up his ass and ran away for like five minutes. Was fun and I'm proud I still do that.


----------

